# Dumbest Move of the Summer?



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Magic won't retain staff*
Dwight Howard's father is upset that Clifford Ray won't be back for his son.












> The father of Orlando Magic cornerstone Dwight Howard -- who was with his son Thursday on an NBA promotional tour -- was unhappy to hear that Magic assistant Clifford Ray would not be rehired for next season.





> "That's awful news. What a mistake," Dwight Howard Sr. said from the Philippines. "Clifford has really been a big help to Dwight, on the court and off it. We thought he was coming back."





> "This is a little awkward because we didn't know about it," Howard Sr. said. "They didn't ask Dwight for his input, but I know he wanted to see Clifford back."



Moves like this make me start to wonder if this organization will ever "get it" ... not only do I think Clifford Ray did some great, great things for Dwight, but now you've gone and pissed him and his father off. Great job.

I don't understand why the hell they would not retain Ray.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Clifford Ray was definatley their best assistant coach and should have taken the head coaching regins when Johnny Davis got fired. Pissing off the star player and future of the franchise, and his dad (who probably has an influence in where Howard stays/goes). Smart guys. Smart.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Supposedly Ray will be retained by Howard's dad to coach Dwight privately. But yeah, it was a dumb move. I haven't liked how we've handled the coaching search. Hopefully it's not a sign of things to come this offseason.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Well, I think Clifford Ray has proven to be good at what he does, work with big men. I wouldn't want him as the head coach just because it would take his focus away from what he is really good at ... I remember seeing a stat that pretty much every team Clifford Ray has worked for has become one of the better rebounding teams in the league.

I just don't understand why Hill would choose to let him go and why Orlando management would allow it to happen. Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

maybe he would cost to much???dont know but if weisbrod was still here i bet we would see him back...


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

If this derails dwight's career I am gonna be super pissed.

And I'm not even a magic fan.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

via dimemag.com



> Sometimes we have to scratch our heads at some of the moves made by the Orlando Magic. The latest came yesterday when we saw that they fired assistant Clifford Ray, the guy who served as Dwight Howard’s tutor since the team drafted him last summer. From all accounts Dwight loved Ray. "That’s awful news. What a mistake," Dwight Howard Sr. said when he heard the news. "Clifford has really been a big help to Dwight, on the court and off it. We thought he was coming back." Why would they do this? Unless there’s something else going on behind the scenes with Ray or unless new coach Brian Hill is bringing in Moses Malone to work with Dwight, this seems like a bad move by Orlando. It’s pretty obvious from his play last year that DH is the franchise in O-Town and they should do whatever it takes to keep him happy …


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm really starting to get tired of this franchise. They never have any good coaching. When there's a chance at possibly having a good coach, they get rid of him. They could have also gone after Flip Saunders or Eric Mussleman in the off-season and they got Brian Hill. I've been a Magic fan since 1995 but I don't know how much more of this I can take.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

Franco 5 said:


> I'm really starting to get tired of this franchise. They never have any good coaching. When there's a chance at possibly having a good coach, they get rid of him. They could have also gone after Flip Saunders or Eric Mussleman in the off-season and they got Brian Hill. I've been a Magic fan since 1995 but I don't know how much more of this I can take.


i here you there and this is coming from a detroit lion fan...


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

This organization needs to took a hard look in the mirror.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't worry, there are plenty of moves to come much dumber than this I'm sure...:sigh:


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

This is fast becoming the 'Orlando Magic management please stop making silly mistakes because we're really tired of it' thread. :sigh: 

Well the draft's coming up soon so let's hopefully get this right as we do have a lottery pick. The irony also hasn't escaped me that we've just gotten rid of Weisbrod who actually did well in the draft last year, paving the way for another bust to be drafted to rival Jeryl Ryan Sasser Humphrey...

:sigh: The doom is setting in...


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

WhoRocks said:


> The irony also hasn't escaped me that we've just gotten rid of Weisbrod who actually did well in the draft last year, paving the way for another bust to be drafted to rival Jeryl Ryan Sasser Humphrey...
> 
> :sigh: The doom is setting in...


Don't forget trading for Brendan Haywood on draft day and then trading him for Laron Profit. And trading the pick that turned out to be Amare Stoudamire for Jud Buechler.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

Franco 5 said:


> Don't forget trading for Brendan Haywood on draft day and then trading him for Laron Profit. And trading the pick that turned out to be Amare Stoudamire for Jud Buechler.


and why did everyone want to get rid of weisbrod???


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

magicfan187 said:


> and why did everyone want to get rid of weisbrod???


Weisbrod didn't make those movies it was John Gabriel.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Didn't they trade Brendan Haywood for a first-rounder, which ended up being traded for Jameer Nelson? Still probably a bad trade, but not as worthless as Laron Profit.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> Didn't they trade Brendan Haywood for a first-rounder, which ended up being traded for Jameer Nelson? Still probably a bad trade, but not as worthless as Laron Profit.


Yeah, Haywood was traded for a future first and Profit was a throw-in. That future first was traded last year to Denver for Jameer Nelson.

The Amare-Buechler pick was originally a Suns pick that came to the Magic in the Penny Hardaway for Pat Garrity trade. The Magic essentially gave them back their own pick.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

Franco 5 said:


> Weisbrod didn't make those movies it was John Gabriel.



i know that...my point was that we finially got a gm that was actually decent and now he's gone after only one season...


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

magicfan187 said:


> i know that...my point was that we finially got a gm that was actually decent and now he's gone after only one season...


the guy said he would trade 3 NBA championships for 1 Stanley Cup, we don't need that on our team.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

Franco 5 said:


> the guy said he would trade 3 NBA championships for 1 Stanley Cup, we don't need that on our team.


sure he just didnt say that because they forced him out???


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

magicfan187 said:


> sure he just didnt say that because they forced him out???


nobody in the magic organization wanted him out. Why would they want him out, cause he traded T-Mac? He did only what McGrady told him to do. He wasnt going to just stay quiet, let McGrady play out his last contract year and then have him opt out and get nothing in return. He asked McGrady are you in or out, and McGrady said out. Nobody in the organization blamed Weisbrod for anything.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Gabe was the worst GM ever IMO. He made some of the dumbest moves ever. JW was actually a decent GM. He made the right choice in Howard over Okafor IMO. He also got Nelson for a crappy 1st rounder (high 20s I think?). He signed Hedo with the MLE, instead of some over the hill crappy player, ala what Gabe did every year with the MLE. 

As much grief as JW got, he did a lot of good things. I hope the Magic make some more right moves in this draft like they did last year. 

Also as far as the coaching goes, our owner is a cheap arse. Basically we had 3 choices. Flip, Mussleman or Hill. Its no surprise Hill was the cheapest out of the 3. Hell they should have went for the jackpot and got Jackson.


----------

